# Outer Banks



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

View attachment 76428


Hit cape hatteras for a long weekend with my brother. We smashed quality bluefish and some real nice Spanish macks between the Point and the Avon pier. This pic is a Spanish that got intercepted by a shark about fifteen feet from where we were wading at the Point, awesome stuff. My favorite fishing spot/area bar none, can't wait to get back in July
Kast 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble (Apr 25, 2012)

Ill be up at Nagshead pier up at the Outer Banks this Wednesday...Hope we land some nice ones.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be heading there soon as well. Did you catch all of your fish Wading? Any word on specks? How about the sound side? Sorry for all of the questions just getting fired up and ready.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The Point, I don't think there is a more exciting place to fish.

I'll be down on HI the last half of this month, have a guided kayak trip already lined up, I'll keep yall posted.

Steve


----------



## GT37 (Jun 7, 2010)

going down next week for family vaca, plan on taking my bass gear , will this work ? also what bait is good ? i know shrimp but do artificials work plastic or maybe topwater ocean side or sound ? I know im asking alot but have never been there and have know idea what to expect .


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bass gear will be fine for trout, flounder, puppy drum and the other smaller fish like croaker, spot and so on. Not a problem on the sound, unless you hook into a bull ray. Flounder have some serious teeth so light line might be an issue (I use fluro leaders). Flounder and trout both have soft mouths.

Soft plastics work really well, but the pin fish will murder them, so take a lot along. I used Big Joshy swim baits last year + saltwater shrimp I picked up there with decent results. Any good baitfish pattern will work in the Sound or Sloughs.

Stop at a good tackle shop down there and they will give you good recommendations. 

Remember to thoroughly rinse off your gear, salt water will tear it up otherwise. You might want to consider salt water terminal tackle.

Good luck!


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Idk why the pic isn't showing up oh well. For the surf go with slip drum rigs with fresh bunker heads or bluefish/sea mullet if possible. Bring you're biggest baddest rod for this and heave it out there for drum, cobia or the less desirable but equally exciting shark (or ray). Go to a pier and with your medium-light gear throw a Gotcha plug, you won't be disappointed. Big blues and Spanish will come out of nowhere and demolish them, make sure you got a 40-50 lb fluoro leader cuz they're toothy as hell. In the surf throw stingsilvers 1-2 oz in chrome, green/pink (personal favorite) or "natural" a darker blue-ish green that's prime when water is clear. The sound can and will produce you just need to be in a boat or wading out pretty far ideally. For your standard spot, croaker, sea mullet, maybe a flounder go with shrimp, or squid works well. If you can bring a castanet you can catch the ultimate bait soundside, live finger mullet. Hope this helps
Kast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sea nymph O (May 21, 2013)

Spanish Macs are fun to catch! Check my profile as I caught some off the jetty in South Daytona in April when I was on Vaca. It was in the Ponce Inlet area. Those Gotcha's are what I used and even caught a Flounder. Looks like you had fun!


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Heading down this weekend and hope to get some fishing in. Hust realized the buddy that borrowed my surf rods still has them so will take a med spinning rid and the fly rod. Anybody here fly fish in salt?


----------



## Semper FIsh (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a trailer hitch receiver basket that I made 10 years ago, it is set up for surf fishing. Pole holder tubes all the way around, 2-5 gallon bucket holders, nice big tray in the middle for coolers and tackle boxes. Any of you guys interested? I'll let it go cheap! Located in Columbiana OH

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

How far is the Point from Nagshead? Can you park and walk there or do you need an ORV permit to get there? Leaving next Friday any info about Nags head/ outer banks surf would be appreciated. Will of course ask at bait shops but getting pumped up now. Thanks!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

steelheadmagic said:


> How far is the Point from Nagshead? Can you park and walk there or do you need an ORV permit to get there? Leaving next Friday any info about Nags head/ outer banks surf would be appreciated. Will of course ask at bait shops but getting pumped up now. Thanks!


Right now The Point is closed to ORV's, you have to walk, but we may loose that right very soon. From Nags Head it's probably 60 to 90 minutes to drive, depending on traffic. Google maps can give you the mileage. 

Check the fishing reports from the piers, Hatteras Jack, Red Drum tackle (probably the best) The Roost tackle shop or fishmilitia.com. I'll be calling Ryan White at Hatteras Jack on Friday myself, we leave Sunday.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure why or when they would not let you walk in? Is there a site to find what areas they close and why do they do this? They restrict fishing in a national seashore area?


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Down here now near nags head pier. Not much happening for us off the beach or bridges. Pier reports are slow. Fished the sound this morning and could've had a bucket of small croaker if wanted. Was trying to get some speckled trout managed 2 small ones. Both fell off lifting out of water 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

steelheadmagic said:


> Not sure why or when they would not let you walk in? Is there a site to find what areas they close and why do they do this? They restrict fishing in a national seashore area?


Just got back from Hatteras. We wanted to fish the point but it was roped off. One of my buddies has a bad back so we just fished by the rope. The point was about 200 yards southeast from the rope. You could still hike in and fish, but no ORVs. 

The piping plover, a small bird that feeds in the surf, is the reason for the closure. The birds were seen exhibiting mating behavior and six nesting pairs were found in the dunes around the point. Lots of areas are completely closed to human contact of any kind. ORVs were prohibited at night because of mating turtles. There's still plenty of room to fish from an ORV.

The whole thing centers around a court battle with some involvement from the Audubon Society (http://www.abcbirds.org/newsandreports/stories/120203.html). I see both sides. Areas being restricted wasn't that big a deal for me because it was my first time out and I hadn't grown attached to certain spots. Although, the Oregon Inlet looked incredible on the way down and it was super-restricted from the shore. 

Fish, watch birds, compromise. Everybody wins, including the little love birds and the horny turtles.

Best,

~TH


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Heading down June 29th. We'll be in Salvo with a launch for our boat about a block away. Anything I should know about the sound? I haven't been down there in about 30 years and want to fish 5/6 of the days we're down there. Think of a charter if we can find a last minute boat thats open.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

steelheadmagic said:


> Not sure why or when they would not let you walk in? Is there a site to find what areas they close and why do they do this? They restrict fishing in a national seashore area?


OBPA has frequent updates on their website. The NPS also has an updated map you review.

The Outer Banks Preservation Association is a group of local HI business people, residents and visitors like us that are up against the Defenders of Wildlife, Audubon Society and the Southern Environmental Law Conference. Pretty much David vs. Goliath. Audubon refers to beach fishermen and people with ORV's as "Beach Bums", but they want everybody off the beaches, including pedestrians.

Beach closures have hurt the local economy and eliminated beach access from some of the prime locations like The Point and Oregon Inlet. It's especially tough down on HI because beach access is supposed to be done at the ramps, there is no frequent, convenient beach access like you get in the 'beehive' from Whale Bone up to Kitty Hawk or Kill Devil Hills. The public campgrounds are empty in the summer after the beaches close, that's why we stay at private campgrounds with their own beach access in the Tri-Villages.

Last July, this sign greeted us at Ramp 27 just south of Salvo.









The fight over the use of public lands is nationwide. Beaches from Florida to New Jersey (that I know of) are going through the same fight, as are national forests out west. It's 'our' land, but our ability to access it, even just to walk through it is being challenged.

That's why I am a member of OBPA.


----------



## steelheadmagic (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks backlashed for your excellent explanation of the situation. I am disappointed that the inlet and point will be off limits but will make the best of the situation. I didn't realize the Audobon society had so much political clout! I was in a state park in Naples Florida last year and they had a large section of a pass designated for fisherman only. Didn't realize how rare that was.


----------

